# Wie alle Pakete aktualisieren?

## ttyuser

Mit welchem emerge -Befehl kann ich alle Pakete, welche auf dem System installiert sind, aktualisieren?

"emerge -ave system && emerge -ave world"

macht bei weitem nicht alle Pakete. Ich hatte schon mit Optionen wie U, D, N probiert, aber naja...

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge $(qlist -IC) vielleicht?

Was fehlt denn bei emerge -epv world?

Tobi

----------

## blu3bird

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Was fehlt denn bei emerge -epv world?

 

Da sind die Packete nicht mit drin die von --depclean gelöscht werden würden da sie ja nicht zu world gehoren(bzw zu deren Abhängigkeiten).

Bei emerge -u $(qlist -IC) sind sie es.

----------

## c_m

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> "emerge -ave system && emerge -ave world"
> 
> macht bei weitem nicht alle Pakete. Ich hatte schon mit Optionen wie U, D, N probiert, aber naja...

 

Ist ja auch nicht zum aktuallisieren, sondern zum neu mergen der installierten versionen gedacht. (z.B. beim GCC wechsel)

mein update stoße ich immer mit "-avuDN" an.

----------

## SvenFischer

"emerge world -epv" finde ich nicht komfortabel

Ich nutze immer "emerge world -uDNpv", aber ich glaube einige Pakete können dabei ausgelassen werden.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ich benutze immer:

```
emerge -uaoDN world
```

 und 

```
emerge -uaODN world
```

----------

## schachti

Was für einen Vorteil sollte das haben?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Was für einen Vorteil sollte das haben?

 

es ging doch um  *Quote:*   

> Mit welchem emerge -Befehl kann ich alle Pakete, welche auf dem System installiert sind, aktualisieren? 

 

und damit halte ich immer alle pakete bei mir auf dem neusten stand

 :Arrow:  ein weiterer vorschlag wie man das machen kann ...

----------

## toralf

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Mit welchem emerge -Befehl kann ich alle Pakete, welche auf dem System installiert sind, aktualisieren?
> 
> "emerge -ave system && emerge -ave world"
> 
> macht bei weitem nicht alle Pakete. Ich hatte schon mit Optionen wie U, D, N probiert, aber naja...

 

Nimm --with-bdeps=y also z.B.:

```

emerge --nospinner --newuse --update --ask --verbose --deep --tree --with-bdeps=y world
```

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Was fehlt denn bei emerge -epv world? 
> 
> Da sind die Packete nicht mit drin die von --depclean gelöscht werden würden da sie ja nicht zu world gehoren(bzw zu deren Abhängigkeiten).
> 
> Bei emerge -u $(qlist -IC) sind sie es.

 

Die Frage mag dumm klingen, aber welchen Stellenwert haben bei Dir denn Pakete, die nicht im World stehen und durch keine Abhängigkeit benötigt werden? 

Warum sollte man Pakete updaten wollen, die kurzum nicht benötigt werden?

----------

## SvenFischer

Na ja, also ich antworte Mal auf die Frage, auch wenn ich nicht direkt gefragt wurde:

Neue Versionen von indirekten Paketen können dann interessant sein, wenn da neue Funktionen, höhere Stabilität oder Fehler behoben wurden, den davon profitiert ja schließlich die Software, die darauf aufbaut.

----------

## firefly

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Na ja, also ich antworte Mal auf die Frage, auch wenn ich nicht direkt gefragt wurde:
> 
> Neue Versionen von indirekten Paketen können dann interessant sein, wenn da neue Funktionen, höhere Stabilität oder Fehler behoben wurden, den davon profitiert ja schließlich die Software, die darauf aufbaut.

 

du hast die Frage falsch verstanden. Denn Abhängigkeiten, wie du es meinst, werden ja über die Parameter -u und -D mit aktualisiert, wenn einen neuere Version vorhanden ist.

Aber der Thread Starter möchte, soweit ich das verstanden habe, auch die Pakete aktualisieren, die nicht im world file stehen und auch keine Abhängigkeit von einem Paket sind, welche im world file enthalten ist.

----------

## Genone

```
emerge '>=sys-apps/portage-2.2_pre1'

emerge --noreplace --oneshot @everything
```

 :Cool: 

----------

## schachti

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  ein weiterer vorschlag wie man das machen kann ...

 

Schon klar - ich meinte nur: Da Du das ja sicher aus irgend einem Grund einem "einfachen" emerge -DuN world vorziehst, wüßte ich gerne, warum.   :Wink: 

----------

## ttyuser

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Der Grund warum ich das machen will, mag doof klingen:

Da ich nicht von stage1 sondern stage3 installiere, wollte ich meine CFFLAGS auf jedes Paket übertragen um eben wie bei stage1 alles zu haben. Ich bastel halt gerne rum, deswegen Gentoo. Eine feine Spielkiste.   :Smile: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*    ein weiterer vorschlag wie man das machen kann ... 
> 
> Schon klar - ich meinte nur: Da Du das ja sicher aus irgend einem Grund einem "einfachen" emerge -DuN world vorziehst, wüßte ich gerne, warum.  

 

soviel ich weiß hat das früher nicht zuverlässig funktioniert, ich probier das mal aus, danke   :Wink:   :Idea: 

----------

